# Lime buttermilk Jello Salad



## Missourian

BUTTERMILK SALAD 

1 lg. can crushed pineapple, undrained
2 c. buttermilk
1 (6 oz.) lime or orange Jello
1 (9 oz.) carton Cool Whip


Bring pineapple to boiling point. Remove from heat and add Jello, stirring until Jello is dissolved. Add buttermilk. Cool until thick, then fold in Cool Whip. Let chill several hours.

*Quick, Easy, Delicious!!!*


----------



## strollingbones

buttermilk?


----------



## MtnBiker

Missourian said:


> BUTTERMILK SALAD
> 
> 1 lg. can crushed pineapple, undrained
> 2 c. buttermilk
> 1 (6 oz.) lime or orange Jello
> 1 (9 oz.) carton Cool Whip
> 
> 
> Bring pineapple to boiling point. Remove from heat and add Jello, stirring until Jello is dissolved. Add buttermilk. Cool until thick, then fold in Cool Whip. Let chill several hours.
> 
> *Quick, Easy, Delicious!!!*



Interesting, have you ever tried it with whipped cream rather than cool whip?


----------



## del

strollingbones said:


> buttermilk?



sounds pretty good- i've had it with sour cream, or was it yogurt?


----------



## Dis

Buttermilk?

You ever tasted that stuff?


----------



## del

Dis said:


> Buttermilk?
> 
> You ever tasted that stuff?



only in pancakes
lime jello will cover a multitude of sins, imo.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Jello? _ Jello_?  Gaaaa, run away!!!!!!


----------



## Missourian

strollingbones said:


> buttermilk?


 
Yea,  I know, sounds weird but it is terrific.

I don't like buttermilk but in this recipe it works.


----------



## Missourian

MtnBiker said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUTTERMILK SALAD
> 
> 1 lg. can crushed pineapple, undrained
> 2 c. buttermilk
> 1 (6 oz.) lime or orange Jello
> 1 (9 oz.) carton Cool Whip
> 
> 
> Bring pineapple to boiling point. Remove from heat and add Jello, stirring until Jello is dissolved. Add buttermilk. Cool until thick, then fold in Cool Whip. Let chill several hours.
> 
> *Quick, Easy, Delicious!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, have you ever tried it with whipped cream rather than cool whip?
Click to expand...

 
No I haven't,  is it good?


----------



## Dis

del said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buttermilk?
> 
> You ever tasted that stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in pancakes
> lime jello will cover a multitude of sins, imo.
Click to expand...


Even lime jello doesn't cover salty, sour sludge, I don't think...


----------



## Missourian

Dis said:


> Buttermilk?
> 
> You ever tasted that stuff?


 
I swear you'd never believe there was buttermilk in it.


----------



## del

Dis said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buttermilk?
> 
> You ever tasted that stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only in pancakes
> lime jello will cover a multitude of sins, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even lime jello doesn't cover salty, sour sludge, I don't think...
Click to expand...


i'll give it a try and report back. i'm a sucker for lime jello.
does home depot sell buttermilk?


----------



## MtnBiker

Missourian said:


> MtnBiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUTTERMILK SALAD
> 
> 1 lg. can crushed pineapple, undrained
> 2 c. buttermilk
> 1 (6 oz.) lime or orange Jello
> 1 (9 oz.) carton Cool Whip
> 
> 
> Bring pineapple to boiling point. Remove from heat and add Jello, stirring until Jello is dissolved. Add buttermilk. Cool until thick, then fold in Cool Whip. Let chill several hours.
> 
> *Quick, Easy, Delicious!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, have you ever tried it with whipped cream rather than cool whip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't,  is it good?
Click to expand...


I have not tried your recipe but it does sound really good. However I do not care for Cool Whip, it is mostly corn syrup and stabilizers. I prefer whipped cream but it will not hold as well as Cool Whip. So I was just wondering if you had tried it that way.


----------



## Phoenix

Missourian said:


> BUTTERMILK SALAD
> 
> 1 lg. can crushed pineapple, undrained
> 2 c. buttermilk
> 1 (6 oz.) lime or orange Jello
> 1 (9 oz.) carton Cool Whip
> 
> 
> Bring pineapple to boiling point. Remove from heat and add Jello, stirring until Jello is dissolved. Add buttermilk. Cool until thick, then fold in Cool Whip. Let chill several hours.
> 
> *Quick, Easy, Delicious!!!*



My mom makes it with cottage cheese - no boiling required.  And yes, it sounds kind of gross but "Green Goop" is a traditional favorite.


----------



## Missourian

I was trying to remember where I put this recipe where I wouldn't lose it again...then I remembered I put it HERE.  

Ever try this Del?


----------



## del

Missourian said:


> I was trying to remember where I put this recipe where I wouldn't lose it again...then I remembered I put it HERE.
> 
> Ever try this Del?



no, i forgot where it was. 

i bookmarked it and i'll let you know what i think. maybe i'll even use whipped cream.


----------

